

How do you tell real ciphertext from complete random-generated garbage? - maligree
http://www.quora.com/Cryptography/How-do-you-tell-real-ciphertext-from-complete-random-generated-garbage

======
lutusp
It's a measure of a cipher's quality that one cannot distinguish an encrypted
message from a contentless one. Modern encryption methods don't give a
decrypter any exploitable patterns. A method that did reveal patterns should
be discarded in favor of one that doesn't -- there are many.

